

Show HN: PolyBrowser 2.0 – Linux/Firebug/LastPass compatible. What do you think? - polysuite
https://polybrowser.com?v2

======
polysuite
We’re pleased to announce PolyBrowser Version 2.0, which includes significant
speed and technology enhancements:

\- More popular addons, including LastPass, Firebug and Evernote \- Now
available for Linux \- Faster UI and scrolling speed \- Support for enhanced
HTTP/2 standard \- Misc fixes and improvements

Let us know what you think!

~~~
coreyp_1
It looks great! Many of us are interested in OSS, due to its security
benefits. Will any of the code be open sourced so that the security of your
browser can be validated? (If this has already been done and I have missed the
link, then I do apologize.)

I love your interface. I think it is a much needed improvement over the
existing options!

~~~
polysuite
Thanks for the compliment! Yes, all of the source code is available and can be
validated. See our FAQ for details:

[https://polybrowser.com/faqs/where-can-i-download-the-
source...](https://polybrowser.com/faqs/where-can-i-download-the-source-code-
for-polybrowser)

Note that we will be opening up our licensing to the community soon, as well
as thoroughly documenting the code and posting it to GitHub. We're looking to
build a solid community so that the project can continue to grow. Stay tuned!

